# Algae in dwarf hairgrass.



## imkevin20 (Sep 29, 2008)

My tank has been up and running for about 2 months now. I've yet to have any sort of algae problem outside of this one.

My param's are fine, I have roughly 4wpg 6700k lighting. I'm dosing excel along with a small amount of diy co2.

My plants have grown INCREDIBLY fast, over a foot on my myrio within 3 weeks.

All my fish are fine, nothing seems to be out of order with that.

But I'm getting some threadlike, I dont know if I should be calling it hair algae yet, growing in clumps along the bases of my hairgrass

That seems to be the ONLY place that it has been growing...

I added some RCS to help deal with this problem but they have yet to touch the stuff.

Any solutions?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I have that too. Anybody know of any fish that will eat that?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

imkevin20- maybe this will help?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fish-planted-aquarium/56972-algae-eater.html


----------

